# Warnemünde, Kehrwieder



## strandlaeufer (4. Juni 2013)

Moin,

bin am WE auf der Kehrwieder für 2 Tage. Das Schiff liegt in Warnemünde und wir haben mit Übernachtung und Verpflechtung gebucht. #h

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Kutter und weiss jemand etwas von der aktuellen Dorschfanglage?#c


----------



## thomas19 (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Warnemünde, Kehrwieder*

Hallo,
auf der Kehrwieder war ich noch nicht, aber die Fänge sind so bei 2-7 Fische pro Angler u. Angeltag. Der Dorsch ist momentan noch etwas verstreut u. teilweise auch beißfaul. Letzteres liegt wohl am guten Futterangebot in der Ostsee.
Petri Heil
und immer n´ strammes Seil |wavey:


----------



## Corinna68 (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Warnemünde, Kehrwieder*

Flachwasserangeln ist momentan angesagt ,in 6-10 meter
Feines geschirr mit Snaps in 30 gr und Kopytos sind gefragt .Pilker bis 50 gr Tannenbäume und schwere Pilker kannste vergessen


----------



## willite (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Warnemünde, Kehrwieder*

Wir waren Anfang Mai für ein paar Tage auf der Kehrwieder. War wie jedes Jahr ein toller Trip. Ordentlicher Kutter, super Team und der Liegeplatz am Alten Strom ist einfach traumhaft. Die Fänge waren auch OK, obwohl das Wasser noch sehr kalt war. In diesem Jahr kamen extrem viele Nemos zum Kurzbesuch. An denen konnte man am Besten mit GuFi vorbei angeln. An einem Tag waren rote Beifänger der Renner, am nächsten Tag ging darauf gar nichts. Also flexibel sein und probieren.

Gruß Willi


----------



## Corinna68 (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Warnemünde, Kehrwieder*

Na und wo bleibt der Bericht vom Wochenende


----------



## strandlaeufer (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Warnemünde, Kehrwieder*

Schnell erzählt,
Kutter in die Jahre gekommen, Crew nett, Essen geht so, Wind 3-4 aus NW, Ergebnis 7 und 5 Dorsche und damit lag ich noch sehr gut, die meisten weniger Fisch, noch einmal die gleiche Anzahl untermaßig.

Warnemünde ist toll, Hafen und Umgebung super. Kutter und Fangergebnisse durchschnittlich, aber trotzdem schönes WE.


----------



## thomas19 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Warnemünde, Kehrwieder*

7 bzw. 5 Fische, dass ist doch gut. Die Zeiten wo man regelmäßig 2stellig fängt sind halt vorbei, dass liegt wohl an der ständigen Schleppnetzfischerei, die 2006/2007 noch mal optimiert wurde.
Von da an bekammen die Schleppnetze Rollen unten dran, statt Kufen. Von nun an konnte man auch steinige Hotspots damit befischen.
Trotzdem wünsch ich Euch Petri Heil
u. immer ´n strammes Seil


----------



## strandlaeufer (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Warnemünde, Kehrwieder*

Wollen in Kürze wieder ein Angelwochenende auf der Kehrwieder machen.

War jemand dieses Jahr schon auf dem Kutter? Bekommt man sein Limit von 5 Dorschen voll?


----------



## brandungsbummler (1. November 2017)

*AW: Warnemünde, Kehrwieder*

Von ja bis nein, war bis jetzt dreimal da, zweimal Limit erreicht
zum Teil echt zähes Angeln, dann werden aber wieder Spots gefunden wo es kracht
mal fängt Gummi, mal Blei, dann der berühmte rote Beifänger
also flexibel bleiben und probieren


----------

